# Deutschland, schlechte Aufstiegschancen für Ostdeutsche



## Nightslaver (23. Mai 2018)

*Deutschland, schlechte Aufstiegschancen für Ostdeutsche*

Monitorbeitrag vom 13.10.2017
*Westdeutsche bevorzugt: Kaum Ostdeutsche in Spitzenpositionen*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0IIa6N5yB4M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Sollte einen schon mal zu denken geben, fast 30 Jahre nach der Wiedervereinigung haben Menschen aus Ostdeutschland noch immer kaum eine Chance in Führungspositionen zu kommen, selbst im ostdeutschen Bundesgebiet selbst, aber auch der Bundespolitik ist der Anteil an Menschen mit einer Ostdeutschen Biografie quasi nicht existent.

Wer will sich da wundern das Menschen, welche scheinbar kaum eine realistische Chance haben / bekommen ihr Land aktiv mitzugestalten sich abgehängt fühlen und sich Frustration und Verärgerung über die "westdeutsche Fremdführung" entwickelt, welche sich evt. auch in der letzten Bundestagswahl entladen hat?

Im Beitrag nicht aufgegriffen, auch bei der Bundeswehr sind Ostdeutsche in führenden Positionen quasi nicht vorhanden und das obwohl im Kosovokrieg und Afghanistan etwa 56% der Soldaten aus Ostdeutschland kamen (das Thema war auch vor ein paar Tagen in Frontal 21 Thema, daher auch die Bundeswehrzahlen).

Bräuchten wir da nicht viel mehr quasi schon eine Quote für Ostdeutsche in Unternehmen und Politik, fast schon wesentlich dringender als die Frauenquote?


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Deutschland, schlechte Aufstiegschancen für Ostdeutsche*

Wir haben eine ostdeutsche Bundeskanzlerin. Also ausem Osten und Frau. 

Es geht also, wenn man will


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Deutschland, schlechte Aufstiegschancen für Ostdeutsche*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wir haben eine ostdeutsche Bundeskanzlerin. Also ausem Osten und Frau.
> 
> Es geht also, wenn man will



"Super" Begründung Kaaruzo, eine Person unglaublich, wow.
Das spricht natürlich dafür das die Aufstiegschancen gerecht und für Ost- und Westdeutschen gleich sind, darum sind sogar in Ostdeutschen Bundesländern quasi fast alle Spitzenpolitker aus Westdeutschland, wat a logik...
Die Frau hatte einfach Glück und war sich nicht zu Schade dafür für ihre Karriere über jeder nur erdenkliche Parteileiche zu gehen und hatte mit Kohl auch einen mächtigen "Mäzen" in der Partei, der sie gefördert hat und von dem sie gelernt hat jede Konkurenz in der Partei zu beseitigen, völlig unrepräsentativ.


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Deutschland, schlechte Aufstiegschancen für Ostdeutsche*

Sie hat gezeigt, dass man auch in das höchste Amt (de facto, de jure wäre das ja der Bundespräsident) kommen kann. Aber dafür muss man was tun. Einfach sagen, dass man immer benachteiligt ist, hat sie jedenfalls nicht ins Amt gebracht.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Deutschland, schlechte Aufstiegschancen für Ostdeutsche*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Sie hat gezeigt, dass man auch in das höchste Amt (de facto, de jure wäre das ja der Bundespräsident) kommen kann. Aber dafür muss man was tun. Einfach sagen, dass man immer benachteiligt ist, hat sie jedenfalls nicht ins Amt gebracht.



Ach, alle Ostdeutschen sind also nur nichtsnützige Schmarotzer die keine Leistung für eine Führungsposition bringen wollen. Daher weht der Hase also wieder bei dir, na dann weisen wir die faulen Ostdeutschen doch am besten mal aus, nicht? Der Westdeutsche Übermensch ist doch sowieso der bessere Leistungsträger.  
Das es quasi keine Ostdeutschen in Führungspositionen gibt ist sicher alles andere als mit mangelnder Leistungsbereitschaft zu erklären, was aber auch im Video dargelegt wird.
Aber in Kaaruzos Welt spielt das halt keine Rolle.


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Deutschland, schlechte Aufstiegschancen für Ostdeutsche*

Lustig, wo ich gerade das nicht gesagt habe. Aber interpretieren ist ja an der Tagesordnung 

Quoten sind keine Lösung, sondern schlicht Diskriminierung.


----------



## Poulton (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Deutschland, schlechte Aufstiegschancen für Ostdeutsche*

Bzgl. Führungsposition/"Elite": Der Stallgeruch spielt da auch mit rein: Elitenforscher: "Vor allem zahlt der richtige Stallgeruch" | ZEIT Campus
Nicht nur das man sich im Westen halt bestens kennt, sondern man kommt häufig auch schon aus entsprechendem Haus. Dahingegen wurde in der DDR, so sehr es ansonsten ein Unrechtsstaat war, zum ersten mal und auch einmalig in der deutschen Geschichte geschafft, Kinder aus bis dahin teils massiv benachteiligten Schichten*, einen hohen bis höheren Bildungsabschluss zu ermöglichen und, wobei dann teilweise wieder die Mitgliedschaft in der Partei wichtig war, auch entsprechende Posten und Ämter zu begleiten.

*= Wobei das teils auch auf Kosten der bis dahin Privilegierten ging. Sprich das deren Kindern der Zugang zu den knappen Studienplätzen verwehrt wurde.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Deutschland, schlechte Aufstiegschancen für Ostdeutsche*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Lustig, wo ich gerade das nicht gesagt habe. Aber interpretieren ist ja an der Tagesordnung
> 
> Quoten sind keine Lösung, sondern schlicht Diskriminierung.



Ich evidiere nur was du schreibst Kaaruzo... 

 Die Quote war nur ein Einstieg um zugespitzt das Thema einzuleiten, was eine zugespitze Formulierung ist weißt du aber schon?
Immerhin haben wir eine schlechtere Quote an Ostdeutschen in Führungspositionen als bei Frauen in den 1950er Jahren in Westdeutschland und da debatieren wir immer noch darüber ob wir eine Frauenquote brauchen, statt eben über eine "Quote" für Ostdeutsche Führungskräfte zu reden.


----------



## Poulton (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Deutschland, schlechte Aufstiegschancen für Ostdeutsche*

Was mich an der Stelle aber interessieren würde: Wie steht bzw. stand es um die Aufstiegschancen der Ostdeutschen und ihrer Nachfahren, die in den 80/90er Jahren in den Westen sind? Das waren ja nicht gerade wenig gewesen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Deutschland, schlechte Aufstiegschancen für Ostdeutsche*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Immerhin haben wir eine schlechtere Quote an Ostdeutschen in Führungspositionen als bei Frauen in den 1950er Jahren in Westdeutschland und da debatieren wir immer noch darüber ob wir eine Frauenquote brauchen, statt eben über eine "Quote" für Ostdeutsche Führungskräfte zu reden.



Was ja nichts daran ändert, dass das eine Diskriminierung bleibt.

Btw wie genau willst du "Ostdeutsche" definieren? Alle die noch heute in den neuen Bundesländer geboren werden? Nur Leute, die noch in der DDR geboren wurden?


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Deutschland, schlechte Aufstiegschancen für Ostdeutsche*



Poulton schrieb:


> Was mich an der Stelle aber interessieren würde: Wie steht bzw. stand es um die Aufstiegschancen der Ostdeutschen und ihrer Nachfahren, die in den 80/90er Jahren in den Westen sind? Das waren ja nicht gerade wenig gewesen.



Das war interessanter weise die Tage in Frontal 21 Thema, demnach sind die Aufstiegschancen von Ostdeutschen die in den Westen geflohen sind auch dort geringer gewesen als die von gebürtigen Westdeutschen. Genauer ist man allerdings dann auch nicht darauf eingegangen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Btw wie genau willst du "Ostdeutsche" definieren? Alle die noch heute in den neuen Bundesländer geboren werden?



Menschen die gebürtig aus den neuen Bundesländern stammen.


----------



## TomatenKenny (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Deutschland, schlechte Aufstiegschancen für Ostdeutsche*

naja, wenn der Westen nicht die ganze zeit wie ein Rassist gegen die Ostdeutschen hetzen würde, würde das  bestimmt, wieder ganz anders aussehen


----------



## Sparanus (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Deutschland, schlechte Aufstiegschancen für Ostdeutsche*



Poulton schrieb:


> Bzgl. Führungsposition/"Elite": Der Stallgeruch spielt da auch mit rein: Elitenforscher: "Vor allem zahlt der richtige Stallgeruch" | ZEIT Campus
> Nicht nur das man sich im Westen halt bestens kennt, sondern man kommt häufig auch schon aus entsprechendem Haus. Dahingegen wurde in der DDR, so sehr es ansonsten ein Unrechtsstaat war, zum ersten mal und auch einmalig in der deutschen Geschichte geschafft, Kinder aus bis dahin teils massiv benachteiligten Schichten*, einen hohen bis höheren Bildungsabschluss zu ermöglichen und, wobei dann teilweise wieder die Mitgliedschaft in der Partei wichtig war, auch entsprechende Posten und Ämter zu begleiten.
> 
> *= Wobei das teils auch auf Kosten der bis dahin Privilegierten ging. Sprich das deren Kindern der Zugang zu den knappen Studienplätzen verwehrt wurde.


Jep meine Mum dürfte nicht studieren, weil sie nicht in die Partei wollte. Meine Großväter dagegen sind Ingenieure gewesen und haben studiert.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das war interessanter weise die Tage in Frontal 21 Thema, demnach sind die Aufstiegschancen von Ostdeutschen die in den Westen geflohen sind auch dort geringer gewesen als die von gebürtigen Westdeutschen. Genauer ist man allerdings dann auch nicht darauf eingegangen.


Also bezogen auf Nachfahren (@Poulton) hab ich davon nie was gemerkt. Allerdings weiß ich nicht wie ich da als "Mischling" reinzähle. Der Ostdeutsche Teil meiner Familie ist jedenfalls erheblich höher qualifiziert als der Westdeutsche Teil meiner Familie.


----------



## Poulton (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Deutschland, schlechte Aufstiegschancen für Ostdeutsche*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Also bezogen auf Nachfahren (@Poulton) hab ich davon nie was gemerkt. Allerdings weiß ich nicht wie ich da als "Mischling" reinzähle. Der Ostdeutsche Teil meiner Familie ist jedenfalls erheblich höher qualifiziert als der Westdeutsche Teil meiner Familie.


Vitamin B und das richtige Parteibuch (Kristina-Schröder-Jugend) sind auch heute noch gold wert.


€: Wenn auch schon von 2010 bzw. 2011: Gegenblende | Bildung und soziale Ungleichheit im Ost-West-Vergleich
Soziale Strukturen in der DDR und in Ostdeutschland | bpb


----------



## compisucher (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Deutschland, schlechte Aufstiegschancen für Ostdeutsche*

Da dürfte es in jedem persönlichen Umfeld und Mikrokosmos individuelle Beobachtungen geben.
Über Spitzenpositionen in Politik und Wirtschaft kann ich jetzt nicht wirklich plaudern, aber in unserer Bürogemeinschaft ist einer meiner Partner gebürtiger Dresdner und unsere Kauffrau für die Bürogemeinschaft kommt aus Halle.
Insofern behaupte ich mal gute Integration in der Führungsmannschaft eines Unternehmens in Bayern als Stichprobe  

Und ja, da muss ich Sparanus uneingeschränkt recht geben, gefühlt war zumindest die wissenschaftlich/technische Ausbildung in der DDR deutlich besser, als die im alten Westen.
Hat sich aber (leider) mittlerweile etwas nivelliert...


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Deutschland, schlechte Aufstiegschancen für Ostdeutsche*



Poulton schrieb:


> Vitamin B und das richtige Parteibuch (Kristina-Schröder-Jugend) sind auch heute noch gold wert.
> 
> 
> €: Wenn auch schon von 2010 bzw. 2011: Gegenblende | Bildung und soziale Ungleichheit im Ost-West-Vergleich
> Soziale Strukturen in der DDR und in Ostdeutschland | bpb



Zwischen den 1960er bis Anfang der 1970er Jahren ist sogar ersichtlich das diese notwendige Öffnung der Aufstiegschancen nach unten, für das nachziehen neuer Fachkräfte und Führungskräfte, in der DDR zu einem massiven Schub geführt hat, da die Motivation durch die Aufstiegschancen und die Möglichkeit sich einbringen zu können enorm hoch war, höher als bei solchen die schon lange alles erreicht hatten.
Also eigentlich sogar äußerst förderlich war, dann aber von der SED in den 1970er Jahren wieder, durch den Machtwechsel von Ulbricht zu Honecker zurückgestutzt und verkrüppelt wurde, da man die damit auch einhergehende Liberalisierung in der Gesellschaft und Führung, sowie das aufbrechen von alten Strukturen fürchtete.

Allgemein muss man leider sagen war Honecker für die DDR ein massives Problem, da er vieles von der Politik Ulbrichts, die dieser in den 1960er Jahren iniziert hatte rückgängig machte und auch wenn sicher unter Ulbricht vieles weit ab von perfekt war, hatte dieser Mann wenigestens erkannt das man mit dem rückwärtigen Kurs denn ein Honecker wieder einschlug nicht vorrankommen wird.


----------



## RtZk (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Deutschland, schlechte Aufstiegschancen für Ostdeutsche*

Soweit mir bekannt gibt es in der jüngeren Generation keine Vorurteile mehr gegenüber Ostdeutschen, daher sollte das wohl bald vorüber sein. Ehrlich gesagt habe ich diese Vorurteile noch nie verstanden, es sind genauso Deutsche wie sie auch sonst wo in Deutschland leben.


----------



## hazelol (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Deutschland, schlechte Aufstiegschancen für Ostdeutsche*



ExtremTerror schrieb:


> naja, wenn der Westen nicht die ganze zeit wie ein Rassist gegen die Ostdeutschen hetzten würde, würde das  bestimmt, wieder ganz anders aussehen



ist nicht gerade der osten dafür bekannt, rassistisch zu sein?


----------



## Threshold (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Deutschland, schlechte Aufstiegschancen für Ostdeutsche*

Na ja, wenn ich schaue, was die in Bayern so wählen, habe ich nichts gegen die Ossis.



hazelol schrieb:


> ist nicht gerade der osten dafür bekannt, rassistisch zu sein?



Je weniger Ausländer an bestimmten Orten leben, desto ausländerfeindlich ist dieser Ort. Schon komischer Zusammenhang.


----------



## RtZk (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Deutschland, schlechte Aufstiegschancen für Ostdeutsche*



Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, wenn ich schaue, was die in Bayern so wählen, habe ich nichts gegen die Ossis.
> 
> 
> 
> Je weniger Ausländer an bestimmten Orten leben, desto ausländerfeindlich ist dieser Ort. Schon komischer Zusammenhang.



Da bist du ja nicht gerade besser "Ossi" ist absolut abwertend, mir ist es scheiß egal wo jemand aus Deutschland herkommt, als Deutscher hat er die gleichen Rechte wie jemand der meinetwegen in Schleswig-Holstein wohnt.


----------



## Threshold (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Deutschland, schlechte Aufstiegschancen für Ostdeutsche*

War klar, dass da gleich einer drauf anspringt. 

Ich weiß ja nicht, wie alt ihr so seit, aber ich habe damals den Mauerfall miterlebt und gesehen, wie die Leute aus dem Osten nach Westdeutschland kamen und man sich in den Armen lag.
Mehr Emotionen geht nicht und das ohne dass auch nur ein Schuss fiel.
Und kurz danach bin ich mit Freunden nach Berlin gefahren. Die Polizisten der DDR standen immer noch an der Grenze, aber die haben uns einfach durch gewunken und uns alles Gute gewünscht.
In Berlin selbst war der Bär los. Meine Fresse -- sowas muss man miterlebt haben, sich davon erzählen lassen oder es mal im Fernsehen anzuschauen reicht da nicht.
Ich hab mich sehr gefreut, dass die Teilung Geschichte war und wir nun endlich wieder ein Land sind.
Und natürlich spielt es keine Rolle, wo einer herkommt. Ich war 1993 beim Bund und da kamen viele aus dem Osten. Und keiner wurde da diskriminiert oder abwertend behandelt.
Und wenn ich heute mit einem rede, frag ich doch nicht, ob er aus Ostdeutschland oder Westdeutschland kommt. Es gibt auch keine neuen Bundesländer. Es gibt 16 Bundesländer.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Deutschland, schlechte Aufstiegschancen für Ostdeutsche*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und natürlich spielt es keine Rolle, wo einer herkommt. Ich war 1993 beim Bund und da kamen viele aus dem Osten. Und keiner wurde da diskriminiert oder abwertend behandelt.



Und trotzdem sind auch 28 Jahre später nur 8 von 202 Personen im Rang eines General und Kapitän aufwärts aus Ostdeutschland. Ist doch eine Leistung.


----------



## Threshold (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Deutschland, schlechte Aufstiegschancen für Ostdeutsche*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und trotzdem sind auch 28 Jahre später nur 8 von 202 Personen im Rang eines General und Kapitän aufwärts aus Ostdeutschland. Ist doch eine Leistung.



Der Bund ist mir heute echt egal. 
Welche Qualifikationen hat von der Leien noch mal, dass sie Ministerin ist?


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Deutschland, schlechte Aufstiegschancen für Ostdeutsche*



Threshold schrieb:


> Welche Qualifikationen hat von der Leien noch mal, dass sie Ministerin ist?



Die Qualifikation aus Westdeutschland zu sein.


----------



## hazelol (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Deutschland, schlechte Aufstiegschancen für Ostdeutsche*

ja ostdeutschland wird schon extrem benachteiligt. ich bin dafür, das der osten subventioniert wird. alles kostet nur die hälfte, das delta zahlt der westen. sozialleistungen werden verdoppelt, genau wie löhne und gehälter.  studien abschlüsse gibts bei netto, solange der vorrat reicht, gibt es auf den wühltischen auch doktortitel. 

ps: 30 stunden woche wird eingeführt.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Deutschland, schlechte Aufstiegschancen für Ostdeutsche*



hazelol schrieb:


> ja ostdeutschland wird schon extrem benachteiligt. ich bin dafür, das der osten subventioniert wird. alles kostet nur die hälfte, das delta zahlt der westen. sozialleistungen werden verdoppelt, genau wie löhne und gehälter.  studien abschlüsse gibts bei netto, solange der vorrat reicht, gibt es auf den wühltischen auch doktortitel.
> 
> ps: 30 stunden woche wird eingeführt.



Sicher das du dich nicht im Forum geirrt hast und dich mit deinem Post eigentlich beim Seehofer und Söder ausweinen wolltest, die finden es ja auch immer so unfair wie benachteiligt sie als Bayern gegenüber dem Rest in Deutschland sind? 
Vieleicht darfst mit letzteren ja auch zum Trost ein paar Kreuze in Behörden aufhängen, demnächst auch mit Haken.


----------



## compisucher (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Deutschland, schlechte Aufstiegschancen für Ostdeutsche*



hazelol schrieb:


> ja ostdeutschland wird schon extrem benachteiligt. ich bin dafür, das der osten subventioniert wird. alles kostet nur die hälfte, das delta zahlt der westen. sozialleistungen werden verdoppelt, genau wie löhne und gehälter.  studien abschlüsse gibts bei netto, solange der vorrat reicht, gibt es auf den wühltischen auch doktortitel.
> 
> ps: 30 stunden woche wird eingeführt.



In der Hoffnung, dass das nur ironisch gemeint war.
So lange z. B. der Bauhandwerker in einem Ostdeutschen Bundesland immer noch weniger wie sein Kollege in einem Westdeutschen Bundesland bekommt und so lange z. B. immer noch ein Rentenunterschied besteht, 
alleinig mit der Begründung, dass die Omi in Halle in einem Regime leben musste, sage ich als Wessi, ja, der Osten in unserer Republik wird immer noch nicht auf Augenhöhe gesehen und das finde ich ausgesprochen unfair.


----------



## hazelol (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Deutschland, schlechte Aufstiegschancen für Ostdeutsche*

ich kanns nicht mehr hören. 

wenn ich dienstlich im werk in ostdeutschland bin, dann kann ich mir das gejammer auch nicht mehr anhören, wenn man den so zuhört könnte man meinen die mauer steht noch. dabei geht es denen nicht schlechter als in anderen werken egal wo. zum anderen habe ich letztens auf rügen urlaub gemacht das erste und letzte mal. die leude da waren unfreundlich auch andere urlauber (unter anderem auch aus ostdeutschland) die bedienungen in den restaurants waren schlecht man hatte das gefühl die haben keine lust mehr. insgesamt hat es einen wirklich sehr negativen eindruck hinterlassen. für mich wirkt es so als haben viele einfach eine grundsätzlich negative und pessimitische grundeinstellung. das ist natürlich nicht gerade förderlich aber ich sehe es nicht so das ostdeutsche perse schlechtere chancen haben, unser entwicklungsleiter ist z.b. sachse, der hat den posten offenbar weil er was auf dem kasten hat.


----------



## shadie (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Deutschland, schlechte Aufstiegschancen für Ostdeutsche*

Da der TE sein Thema ja ebenso überspitzt angebracht hat verlinke ich mal hier ebenfalls etwas sehr überspitzt was ebenfalls ein "Grund" sein könnte:

Ost / West - statistik.arbeitsagentur.de

Kann mir das jemand erklären?
Ich kanns mir nämlich genau so wenig erklären wie das hier rumgemeckert wird,
es gäbe in "Führungspositionen" kaum "Ostdeutsche".

Wie definiert der TE eigentlich eine "Führungsposition"?
Gehts hier nur um rießen Konzerne und wichtige Plätze in der Politik?

Oder zählen da ebenfalls "normale" Unternehmen rein?

Denn ich arbeite als Einkäufer mit verschiedenen Unternehmen aus "Ostdeutschland" (wenn ich das schon höre -.- es ist Deutschland -.- nicht Ostdeutschland) und in diesen Firmen sind die Geschäftsführer und Menschen die etwas zu sagen haben so gut wie immer Menschen aus dem Osten von Deutschland.

Daher würde mich brennend interessieren, wie diese Quote zustande kommt.


Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass ich jemals gefragt wurde bei einer Bewerbung ob ich aus dem Osten oder Westen komme ?!

Vielleicht liegts auch daran, dass wir prozentual mehr große Unternehmen im Westen DE´s haben als im Osten und deswegen weniger Menschen aus dem Osten DE´s die Motivation haben, sich in einer Firma so weit weg von daheim zu bewerben?
Wer weiß.

So eine Quote wäre allerdings kompletter Schwachsinn.
Dann sollte man bitte noch folgendes einführen,

- Frauenquote
- Quote für aus Deutsche mit Migrationshintergrund
- Eine Quote für homosexuelle, Transgender etc

Wäre ja fatal, wenn die benachteiligt werden wie die Menschen aus dem Osten DE´s.



Sorry aber Ihr kennt die Gründe für diese Statistiken nicht und vor allem wisst Ihr nicht mal, wie diese Zahlen erhoben wurden.


Und mal so ganz nebenbei vielleicht kommt das Thema ja noch auf im Laufe des Threads.
ich habe viele Bekannte "ausm Osten".......meine halbe Familie kommt von dort und ein Teil lebt auch noch dort.
Die haben im Schnitt alle einen besseren Bildungsstand als meine Familie die aus Österreich kommt.
Viele Ärzte / Anwälte etc. wohingegen bei den Österreichern grad mal ein Ingenieur dabei ist (mein Opa).

Bekannte aus dem osten DE´s verdienen stellenweise mit schlechterem Bildungsstand als ich mal eben 500-1000 € mehr als ich und zahlen aber 200 - 300 € weniger für die Wohnung.
Fühle ich mich irgendwie auch etwas benachteiligt, kann ja nicht sein, dass ein Disponent mit Abschluss zum Fachlagerist mehr verdient als ich Groß und Außenhandelskaufmann / Einkäufer der grad in Abendschule seinen Fachwirt nachholt und mal eben 800 € für ne 80qm Wohnung in Hamburg zahlt.
Da bepissen sich die Jungs im TS meistens vor lachen, 800 € für 80 qm, wer zahlt denn so was?

Hier mal ein par Worte.
Ostdeutsche in Fuhrungspositionen: Brauchen wir die Quote? | ZEIT ONLINE

Finde Ralf Minge sehr gut

Oder hasko Weber



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich evidiere nur was du schreibst Kaaruzo...
> 
> Die Quote war nur ein Einstieg um zugespitzt das Thema einzuleiten, was eine zugespitze Formulierung ist weißt du aber schon?



Und genau so "zugespitzt" hat er dir geantwortet, dass es daran liegen kann, dass man für solche Toppositionen Leistung bringen muss.
Dass ALLE bloß Schmarotzer sind und eine scheiß Arbeitsmoral haben hat er nirgendwo geschrieben. Wäre auch Blödsinn gewesen.

Woran es natürlich auch liegen kann sind die fehlenden Kontakte.
Dann muss man sich aber wiederum darum bemühen sich in dieses Netzwerk zu integrieren.



Mich erinnert dieser ganze Thread an mein ehemaliges Heimatdörfchen.
Da sind die letzten 10 Jahre EXTREM VIELE Menschen aus der Stadt zugezogen.
SOOOO, wir hatten die ganze Zeit die SPD  an der Spitze und IMMER war ein Ortsansässiger Bürgermeister.
Der hat auch nen super Job gemacht!

Nach 5 Neubaugebieten in seiner gesamten Laufbahn hat er aber KB mehr gehabt und verkündet, dass er sich nicht wieder aufstellen ließe.

Sooooo, jetzt hat die SPD einen aus der Stadt aufgestellt.
Könnt euch denken wie groß der Aufschrei der "alt eingesessenen war?"
Die CDU hat nen ortsansässigen gestellt......der vorm Publikum nicht mal die Fresse aufbekommen hat, SUPER

Das Ende vom Lied war dann, dass rund 70% für den "Aussätzigen" gestimmt haben.

O.o. der Aufschrei bei den Ortssässigen war riesen groß, wie kann das sein der hat doch keine AHnung von unserem Dorf.

NE aber der hatte wesentlich mehr Ahnung von ALLEM als der andere Typ.

Man muss nicht unbedingt benachteiligt sein, nur weil man aus ner anderen Ecke der Erde kommt.
Wenn man was auf dem Kasten hat, dann bringt man es auch auf die entsprechende Position, mit viel Ehrgeiz natürlich.


----------



## shadie (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Deutschland, schlechte Aufstiegschancen für Ostdeutsche*



RtZk schrieb:


> Soweit mir bekannt gibt es in der jüngeren Generation keine Vorurteile mehr gegenüber Ostdeutschen, daher sollte das wohl bald vorüber sein. Ehrlich gesagt habe ich diese Vorurteile noch nie verstanden, es sind genauso Deutsche wie sie auch sonst wo in Deutschland leben.



So ist das und auf Dialekt geben die meisten auch nen ****.
Mich hat ja auch ein Hamburger Unternehmen genommen obwohl ich aus dem südlichsten Hessen komme


----------



## Sparanus (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: Deutschland, schlechte Aufstiegschancen für Ostdeutsche*



Threshold schrieb:


> Der Bund ist mir heute echt egal.
> Welche Qualifikationen hat von der Leien noch mal, dass sie Ministerin ist?


Bei der Menge die, die rausgedrückt hat, hätte die locker das Mutterkreuz bekommen


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und trotzdem sind auch 28 Jahre später nur 8 von 202 Personen im Rang eines General und Kapitän aufwärts aus Ostdeutschland. Ist doch eine Leistung.


Bist du dir da so sicher? 
Die Generalität der Marine heißt Admiralität. Die Kapitäne sind die Stabsoffiziere (Ja die Generalität gehört auch zu den Stabsoffizieren)
Also auf was beziehst du dich jetzt genau?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Deutschland, schlechte Aufstiegschancen für Ostdeutsche*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Monitorbeitrag vom 13.10.2017...


Ich halte Monitor für manipulativ und bewußt verzerrend. Hast Du für die aufgestellten Thesen eine fundierte Datenbasis?

Denke ich an die Schulfreunde meines Vaters, seinerzeit 1959 aus Thüringen gepflüchtet, haben sämtliche dieser SBZler
sehr gute Karrieren gemacht. Um Karriere zu machen, muss man es auch wollen. Es ist wie mit den Gehältern von Frauen,
die mit weniger zufrieden sind, weil sie dadurch mehr Arbeitsplatzsicherheit  haben. Werden nun Frauen schlechter bezahlt
oder verhandeln Frauen anders und mit anderen Prioritäten? 

Ähnlich könnte es bei der Population sein, die bis 1989 in der Zone blieb. Denn Millionen sind abgehauen und das waren 
statistisch bewerten keine Durchschnittsmenschen, sondern kreative, Unternehmer, gut ausgebildete und damit Menschen, 
die prädestiniert für Karrieren sind. Denke ich aber an meine Zeit in Wolfsburg, waren 50% der Abtreilungsleiter unseres
mittelständiscghen Zulieferes um 2000 herum Zonis. Aber beide sind individuelle Erfahrungen und keineswegs statistisch
relevante Aussagen. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> ... Der Westdeutsche Übermensch ist doch sowieso der bessere Leistungsträger. ...


Diese These von Dir finde ich sehr gewagt.


----------



## Nightslaver (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Deutschland, schlechte Aufstiegschancen für Ostdeutsche*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich halte Monitor für manipulativ und bewußt verzerrend. Hast Du für die aufgestellten Thesen eine fundierte Datenbasis?



Du solltest mich inzwischen doch kennen, ich habe zu sowas meist eine Datenbasis, bzw. Studie zur Hand und stütze mich selten auf einen Einzelbeitrag wie den Monitorbeitrag, der aber schlicht als Diskusionsgrundlage zugänglicher ist als wenn ich hier eine Studie verlinke. 

Bitte sehr:


> Universität Leipzig
> Institut für
> Kommunikations- und Medienwissenschaft
> 
> ...



...



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Diese These von Dir finde ich sehr gewagt.



Das war keine These sondern nur bewusstes trollen mit einem westdeutschen Nachwendeklischee, wie man es öfters im Osten von Personen aus dem Westen zu hören bekommen hat.
"Man müsse dem Ostdeutschen erstmal das kapitalistische Leistungssystem beibringen."
"Ostdeutsche seien ein Leistungsorientiertes arbeiten doch garnicht gewohnt."
usw.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Deutschland, schlechte Aufstiegschancen für Ostdeutsche*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Du solltest mich inzwischen doch kennen, ich habe zu sowas meist eine Datenbasis, bzw. Studie zur Hand und stütze mich selten auf einen Einzelbeitrag wie den Monitorbeitrag, der aber schlicht als Diskusionsgrundlage zugänglicher ist als wenn ich hier eine Studie verlinke.



Also gut, zerlegen wir doch die Studie Stück für Stück:

Immerhin sind doch mehr Ostdeutsche in den Eliten als Frauen. Immerhin. Zu den Beispielen: 
- Generäle. Aus der Volksarmee wurden aus guten Gründen keine Übernommen, wer 1990 seine Bundeswehr Karriere begonnen hat, ist noch kein General, ergo sollte man die Generäle schon mal heraus nehmen. Ähnlich ist es mit Richtern, auch dort finden sich in obersten Ämter keine Ostdeutschen, weil sie vermutlich zu jung sind. Denn alte Richter mit marxistisch Prägung wurden entlassen.
- Politiker: Naja, im Osten sind die Leute in der AfD und haben damit keine hohen Ämter in der Politik. Könnte ein Grund seien.
- Eingesamt sind die Gruppengrößen sehr gering. Wie sieht es mit der Präsenz von Ostfriesen aus,  wie ist der Vergleich "Arbeitkind" zu "Kind mit Eliteneltern"?

Die Studie erfasst leider nur die Daten, ohne nach Gründen zu suchen. Meiner Meinung nach spiegelt es wieder, das in Deutschland Noten und Leistung allein nicht ausreichen, um auf die obersten der oberen Plätze zu kommen. Man braucht einen Mentor, Beziehungen, Verflechtungen, muss in derselben Studentenverbindung gewesen sein, muss aus einem Eliten-Elternhaus kommen, etc. Die Ostdeutschen sind in diesen Gruppen noch nicht vertreten, so etwas dauert drei Generationen. Genauso könnte man fragen, wir hoch der Anteil der Imigranten an diesen höchsten der hohen Stellen ist.

Im Prinzip sind die Probleme ähnlich gelagert wie mit der Frauenquote, die ist noch geringer. Wieviele weibliche Generäle gibt es?  Null, Ostdeutsche sind immerhin schon zwei dabei. Chancengleichheit haben wir im Land eben noch lange nicht. Und es muss auch meiner Meinung nach nicht alles mit anonymisierten Datenblättern wie z.B. Bewerbungen ohne Foto und Alter gleich gemacht werden. Es hilft, wenn man in die Fussstapfen der Eltern tritt, weil man schon als Kind mit den Themen konfrontiert wurde. Das sehen wir überall, im Sport, der Kunst, der Medizin oder der Politik. Spezielles Wissen wird weitergeben, was andere sich eben nicht selber aneignen können.


----------



## Nightslaver (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Deutschland, schlechte Aufstiegschancen für Ostdeutsche*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich lese ja schon, dauert etwas....



Sind nur 32 Seiten, geht also sogar noch vom Umfang. Wobei, mit zunehmenden Alter dauert ja alles etwas länger, so vieleicht auch das.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Deutschland, schlechte Aufstiegschancen für Ostdeutsche*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Sind nur 32 Seiten, geht also sogar noch vom Umfang. Wobei, mit zunehmenden Alter dauert ja alles etwas länger, so vieleicht auch das.


Ich bin ja jetzt durch, ich habe oben weiter editiert....

Jetzt müsste ich mir doch noch den Spaß machen und das Monitor Video anschauen, um zu sehen, was "die Lügenpresse" aus der Studie gemacht hat. Aber ich habe mir nach einem Interview mit Bednarz geschworen, diese Schundsendung nie wieder anzuschauen. Aber gut, Bednarz ist mause dout


----------



## Nightslaver (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Deutschland, schlechte Aufstiegschancen für Ostdeutsche*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Immerhin sind doch mehr Ostdeutsche in den Eliten als Frauen. Immerhin.



In der Studie wird gegenteiliges behauptet, keine Ahnung wie du zu deiner Meinung kommst, auf Grund von vereinzelten Punkten, die du dir rausgepickt hast?



> Zum Teil vollzieht sich statt einer Angleichung gar eine gegenteilige Entwicklung, geht ihre Zahl gar zurück.
> Zugespitzt lässt sich feststellen, dass, obwohl vielerorts eine Frauenquote, nirgends jedoch eine Quote für Ostdeutsche gefordert wird, *die **Ostdeutschen in Führungspositionen viel stärker eine Minderheit bilden als Frauen.*



Deckt sich nicht mit deiner Aussage.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Zu den Beispielen:
> - Generäle. Aus der Volksarmee wurden aus guten Gründen keine Übernommen, wer 1990 seine Bundeswehr Karriere begonnen hat, ist noch kein General, ergo sollte man die Generäle schon mal heraus nehmen. Ähnlich ist es mit Richtern, auch dort finden sich in obersten Ämter keine Ostdeutschen, weil sie vermutlich zu jung sind. Denn alte Richter mit marxistisch Prägung wurden entlassen.



28 Jahre später mag das sicher immer noch ein Teilgrund sein, besonders in der Bundeswehr, mit entscheidend ist aber und das lässt du komplett außen vor, das auch die Netzwerke und Strukturen dabei eine wichtige Rolle spielen und die sind halt vor allem mit Personen aus dem Westen besetzt, entsprechend sind die Aufstiegschancen für Personen von dort dann auch besser. Ostdeutsche Netzwerke gibt es hingegen kaum, da diese sich natürlich nur äußerst langsam bilden können, wenn kaum Strukturen vorhanden sind.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> - Politiker: Naja, im Osten sind die Leute in der AfD und haben damit keine hohen Ämter in der Politik. Könnte ein Grund seien.



Laut einem jüngsten Beitrag von Frontal 21, zu der Thematik von Ostdeutschen in Führungspositionen, ist dem  nicht so, auch in der AfD finden sich hauptsächlich Personen mit  westdeutschen Wurzeln in leitenden Funktionen.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> - Eingesamt sind die Gruppengrößen sehr gering. Wie sieht es mit der Präsenz von Ostfriesen aus,  wie ist der Vergleich "Arbeitkind" zu "Kind mit Eliteneltern"?



Ehrlich jetzt? Ostfriesen? Wie groß ist deren Anteil an der Gesamtbevölkerung eigentlich? 1%? "Weniger? Gegenüber 17% der Gesamtbevölkerung die in den neuen Bundesländern leben?
Zudem spielt das für die grundsätzliche Thematik keine Rolle es in Relation zu den von dir angesprochenen Kreisen zu setzen, nur weil da vieleicht auch etwas im argen liegen könnte.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die Studie erfasst leider nur die Daten, ohne nach Gründen zu suchen. Meiner Meinung nach spiegelt es wieder, das in Deutschland Noten und Leistung allein nicht ausreichen, um auf die obersten der oberen Plätze zu kommen. Man braucht einen Mentor, Beziehungen, Verflechtungen, muss in derselben Studentenverbindung gewesen sein, muss aus einem Eliten-Elternhaus kommen, etc. Die Ostdeutschen sind in diesen Gruppen noch nicht vertreten, so etwas dauert drei Generationen.



Natürlich beschäftigt sich die Studie auch mit Gründen, unter anderem wird der Elitentransfer nach der Wiedervereinigung genannt, oder die damit verbundenen Netzwerke, usw.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Genauso könnte man fragen, wir hoch der Anteil der Imigranten an diesen höchsten der hohen Stellen ist.



Sehr wahrscheinlich höher als die Zahl an Ostdeutschen, da viele Personen irgendwann Migrantenwurzeln hatten. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Im Prinzip sind die Probleme ähnlich gelagert wie mit der Frauenquote, *die ist noch geringer. Wieviele weibliche Generäle gibt es?  Null*, Ostdeutsche sind immerhin schon zwei dabei.



Nein, ich dachte du hast die Studie gelesen?
Mindestens 2, eine davon wird sogar in der Studie namentlich genannt und ist sogar ostdeutscher Herkunft:



> Für die Dienstgradgruppe der Generale lässt sich immerhin feststellen, dass heute 2 von 200 Generalen bzw. Admiralen eine ostdeutsche
> 
> Herkunft haben: *Generalstabsärztin Dr. Erika Franke* und Brigadegeneral Gert Gawellek.



Dann gibt es noch Dr. Gesine Krüger Kommandeurin der Sanitätsakademie, die mir bekannt wäre.

Tut mir leid wenn ich das so sagen muss liebe Userin, aber bezüglich Frauen haust du zu gerne mal Dinge raus die Tatsachen verdrehen, oder gar falsch sind.
Du solltest da wirklich mal sachlicher an die Thematik rangehen.


----------



## Nightslaver (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Deutschland, schlechte Aufstiegschancen für Ostdeutsche*

Doppelpost, sorry...
Ich hasse diese verdammte Forensoftware.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Deutschland, schlechte Aufstiegschancen für Ostdeutsche*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Du solltest da wirklich mal sachlicher an die Thematik rangehen.


Ich habe das Ding gestern überflogen und nicht im Detail analysiert, da ist mir auch mal ein Satz durchgegangen, sei nicht so streng. 
Wenn ich nach anderen Gruppen wie Frauen, Ostfriesen, und Immigranten frage, dann geht es mir bei dieser recht kleinen Gruppe der 
Eliten,  grob angeschätzt sind es 1000-2000 Stellen, auch um Fragen der Statistischen Schwankung. Da ich zu Frauen wenig gelesen
habe, habe ich die Zahlen über den Daumen geschätzt und vergleichen. Die Probleme sind doch ähnlich gelagert.

Denn im Prinzip sind es doch, da sind wir uns hoffentlich einig, die immer gleichen Hintergründe, Ob man nun Frau ist, Ostdeutscher
oder Immigrant, es fehlen die Mentoren und es fehlen bestimmte Verhaltenweisen und Denkweisen, die man für bestimmte Jobs benötigt
und schwer selber lernt und mitnichten in Schulen oder Universitäten nähergebracht bekommt.

Ich sehe da z.B. Beispiel einen Freund und Klassenkameraden vor mir. Wirklich ein sehr mittelmäßiger Geselle, aber er hat alle notwendigen
Beziehungen, einen Vater im hohen Kirchendienst, Verfassungsrichter als Taufpaten und einen ehemaligen Bundespräsidenten im Freundes-
kreis. Auf seinen Geburtstagen laufen diese Menschen herum und der Gute ist trotz massiver durch die Presse gehenden Fehler in der 
öffentlichen Verwaltung inzwischen auf einem Direktorenposten. Also noch nicht die Elite, um die es in der Studie geht, aber auch hier zeigt
es das Prinzip. Gute Verpfechtungen sind in Deutschland extrem wichtig und jeder, der Karriere machen will muss ab der Schulzeit damit
beginnen "wichtigte" Kontakte zu halten und zu pflegen und zu nutzen.

Das zu ändern wird schwierig. Ja, eine Quote für Ostdeutsche wäre eine Idee, aber dann müssten wir eigentlich unglaublich viele Quoten
für unterschiedliche Teilgruppen einführen. Und ich finde ja schaon die Frauenquote hinterfragbar. Der einzige Weg wurde in der SBZ 
gewählt, indem Kindern von Eliten zum Teil der Weg in die Elite versperrt wurden, was z.B. der Grund war, warum mein Vater geflohen
ist, er durfte nämlich nicht studieren, was er wollte.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich hasse diese verdammte Forensoftware.


Ach lieber Nightslaver, lass Dich mit Liebe überschütten und überwinde Deine Aggressionen. Hier hast Du ein Blümchen.


----------



## Nightslaver (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Deutschland, schlechte Aufstiegschancen für Ostdeutsche*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich habe das Ding gestern überflogen und nicht im Detail analysiert, da ist mir auch mal ein Satz durchgegangen, sei nicht so streng.



Mit Menschen im fortgeschrittenen Alter muss man streng sein. Jugendliche Flüchtigkeit kann dort nicht mehr geltend gemacht werden. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Denn im Prinzip sind es doch, da sind wir uns hoffentlich einig, die immer gleichen Hintergründe, Ob man nun Frau ist, Ostdeutscher
> oder Immigrant, es fehlen die Mentoren und es fehlen bestimmte Verhaltenweisen und Denkweisen, die man für bestimmte Jobs benötigt
> und schwer selber lernt und mitnichten in Schulen oder Universitäten nähergebracht bekommt.



Ich sehe da schon noch einen Unterschied. Es geht hier um die Prägung der Mentalität, angelerntes systemisches Verhalten und die Fähigkeit sich in ein regionales Denkmuster zu versetzen, das ist bei einem Ostfriesen aber nicht wesentlich anders als bei einer Person aus dem Ruhrpot, da der Ostfriese aus dem grundsätzlich gleichen System kommt wie die Person aus dem Ruhrpot, von einer geringfügigen regional-kulutrellen Prägung mal abgesehen.

Bei einem Migranten kann man wohl kaum bereits vorhandene Strukturen kritisieren, an die man sich nunmal anpassen muss, schlicht weil man in ein bereits bestehendes System migriert.

Etwas anders verhält es sich im Fall der neuen Bundesländer, wo wir ein völlig anderes System mit stark konträren Wertvorstellungen und Wertigkeitsgefühlen hatten.
Natürlich gibt es auch da neue Sytem-Strukturen die nach der Wende etabliert werden mussten und wofür ein Anlernprozess notwendig gewesen ist. Der fand in der Form aber eigentlich nicht statt, stattdessen hat man im Grunde nur im Westen bestehende Strukturen im Osten auf freigemachte Stellen installiert indem man eine Transfer von Personal vorgenommen hat.
Ein anlernen lokalen Personals hätte aber auch durch eine Zeitlich begrenzte Tätigkeit erreicht werden können. 

Man könnte das etwas mit der DDR und BRD in ihrer Gründungszeit vergleichen. In der DDR musste man auch bestehende alte Strukturen durch neue ersetzen und entsprechend neue Kader ranziehen, entsprechend musste man sich diese ranziehen / anlernen. 
Im Westen wurden bestehende Posten meist einfach durch Personen besetzt die schon zuvor dort tätig waren, der Wechsel erfolgte entsprechend meist auch erst im laufe der 50 und 60er Jahre.
Allerdings ist hier halt der Unterschied das die nachrückenden Personen halt genauso wie die zuvor tätigen eben aus keinem anderen System kamen.

Auch nach der Wende hätte die Möglichkeit bestanden sich neue Führungskräfte aus dem Osten nachzuziehen, hat man aber nicht gemacht. Stattdessen hat man die frei werden Stellen im Grunde dazu genutzt um westlichen Führungskräften neue Aufstiegspositionen zu ermöglichen, die sie ansonsten vermutlich nie, oder erst wesentlich später erreicht hätten und dem Osten so die Möglichkeit beschnitten mit eigenen Vorstellungen und Lösungen in die Gestaltung der Einheit und Systems, sowie ihrer Heimat einbringen zu können.
Die erfolgte dann quasi stark nach westdeutschen Denkmustern und Vorstellungen.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich sehe da z.B. Beispiel einen Freund und Klassenkameraden vor mir. Wirklich ein sehr mittelmäßiger Geselle, aber er hat alle notwendigen
> Beziehungen, einen Vater im hohen Kirchendienst, Verfassungsrichter als Taufpaten und einen ehemaligen Bundespräsidenten im Freundes-
> kreis. Auf seinen Geburtstagen laufen diese Menschen herum und der Gute ist trotz massiver durch die Presse gehenden Fehler in der
> öffentlichen Verwaltung inzwischen auf einem Direktorenposten. Also noch nicht die Elite, um die es in der Studie geht, aber auch hier zeigt
> ...



Das ist ein generelles Problem das bei Eliten irgendwann der Punkt kommt wo nicht mehr primär Leistung sondern Herkunft, Geld und Kontakte zählen, weil man ja für den Filius eine gesicherte Zukunft möchte und dabei dann gerne seine Position dafür missbraucht um ihn auch bei eigentlich mangelnder Kompetenz an einen guten Platz unerterbringen zu können.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ach lieber Nightslaver, lass Dich mit Liebe überschütten und überwinde Deine Aggressionen. Hier hast Du ein Blümchen.



Ich hoffe es ist wenigstens eine Schwertlilie, weil ich Schwertlilien mag. 
Davon ab, meine Agressionen will ich garnicht überwinden, die sind ein Teil von mir der mich als die Person die ich bin definiert. 

*edit*
Nur am Rande, ich hab hier noch eine Studie vom Institut für Arbeitsmarkt und Berufsforschung für dich, nach der Frauen aus Ostdeutschland es häufiger in Führungspositionen schaffen als ihre Kolleginnen aus dem Westen.
Vieleicht interessiert sie dich ja:

http://doku.iab.de/kurzber/2011/kb0311.pdf


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Deutschland, schlechte Aufstiegschancen für Ostdeutsche*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> .... Es geht hier um die Prägung der Mentalität, angelerntes systemisches Verhalten und die Fähigkeit sich in ein regionales Denkmuster zu versetzen, das ist bei einem Ostfriesen aber nicht wesentlich anders als bei einer Person aus dem Ruhrpot, da der Ostfriese aus dem grundsätzlich gleichen System kommt wie die Person aus dem Ruhrpot, von einer geringfügigen regional-kulutrellen Prägung mal abgesehen....


Ich weiss nicht, wie gut Du Deutschland kennst, aber ich war so ziemlich in jeder Region Westdeutschlands mal länger verwurzelt, um einen groben Überblick zu bekommen. Die regionalen Unterschiede sind riesig, dazu kommen die Religionsunterschiede. Warum z.B. gibt es so viele Österreicher auf deutscher Managerebene? Es wäre viel zu einfach, es nur auf ein System zu schieben. Wer sich benachteiligt fühlt sollte bei denen lernen, die erfolgreich sind. Wenn es gegen eigene Werte und Grundsätze verstößt, sollte man sich aber überlegen, ob es einem der Weg wert ist, sich selber zu verraten. genau aus dem Grunde mache ich bestimmte Dinge nicht und das schränkt Karrieren massiv ein. Das ist aber kein Problem für mich, das ist selbst gewählt.

_"Letztlich ist alles Diplomatie im Leben"_
Fuhrungskrafte: Warum so viele Osterreicher Topmanager sind - manager magazin



Nightslaver schrieb:


> ....Etwas anders verhält es sich im Fall der neuen Bundesländer...


Den wesentlichen Unterschied nennst Du nicht. Es sind Millionen Menschen abgehauen und in den Westen geflüchtet und es war nicht der repräsentatve Durchschnitt, sondern es waren vor allem die "Unternehmertypen", die sich eingeschränkt sahen und abhauten. Und davon hat eine Gesellschaft nicht unbegrenzt viele, es ist eine Charaktersache. Nicht jeder taugt zum Unternehmer, zur bedingungslosen Selbstverantwortung, zum Aufstehen nach Rückschlägen und zum konsequenten Steuern auf ein Ziel. An dem Punkt kommen dann die Systemspezifischen Unterschiede, insbesondere die entmündigung der Menschen in der DDR, dazu. Sicher ist das auch ein Punkt. Aber der kann schwer von außen verändert werden, da sollte jeder an sich arbeiten.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> ....Auch nach der Wende hätte die Möglichkeit bestanden sich neue Führungskräfte aus dem Osten nachzuziehen, hat man aber nicht gemacht. ...


Es ist doch genau diese Denkweise. Wenn Du etwas willst, dann mach es und erwarte nicht das andere etwas für Dich machen. Das passiert nicht. Du musst selber kämpfen, der eine mehr, der andere weniger, weil es ihm in die Wiege gelegt wird. Und für die obersten 1000 Posten läuft eben nichts, ohne dass es in der Wiege liegt. Wer wurde denn früher General? Ohne blaues Blut ging da gar nichts, ebenso waren Bishöfe weitestgehend adelig. Und genau diese Familien besetzen heute immer noch überrepräsentativ höchste Posten. Wo sind denn die adligen der DDR? Ausgemerzt, oder? Jetzt würde mich der Anteil Westdeutscher Arbeiterkinder an den Eliten interessieren. Gerhard Schröder wäre so einer. Aber auch der hat sich ganz früh selber um Mentoren gekümmert und wurde zu Jusozeiten schon in höchste Kreise eingeführt. Das wa reine gut geplante Karriere mit viel Glück, was immer dazu gehört



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Mit Menschen im fortgeschrittenen Alter muss man streng sein. ...


Jaaaa, schlag mich, kratz mich, gib mir Tiernamen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Deutschland, schlechte Aufstiegschancen für Ostdeutsche*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Also gut, zerlegen wir doch die Studie Stück für Stück:
> 
> Immerhin sind doch mehr Ostdeutsche in den Eliten als Frauen. Immerhin. Zu den Beispielen:
> - Generäle. Aus der Volksarmee wurden aus guten Gründen keine Übernommen, wer 1990 seine Bundeswehr Karriere begonnen hat, ist noch kein General, ergo sollte man die Generäle schon mal heraus nehmen. Ähnlich ist es mit Richtern, auch dort finden sich in obersten Ämter keine Ostdeutschen, weil sie vermutlich zu jung sind. Denn alte Richter mit marxistisch Prägung wurden entlassen.
> ...



Es mag sarkastisch gemeint sein, aber die letzte Frage dürfte den Nagel auf den Kopf treffen:
Bei der Besetzung höherrangige Positionen (bei weitem nicht nur Elite, sondern fast alles mit einer gewissen Eigenverantwortung – logischerweise potenziert es sich aber bei höheren Karrierestufen) spielen in Deutschland weiterhin andere Kriterien als die Qualifikation eine riesen Rolle. Persönliche Gemeinsamkeiten, ein wie auch immer geratenes "richtiges" Auftreten (auch bei rein internen Positionen) und Gefälligkeiten sind wichtige Aspekte - früher nannte man es "Schleimen", heute heißt es "Networking", das Prinzip ist aber das gleiche: Für einen guten Job kann es wichtiger sein, im richtigen Golfclub/Burschenschaft/Heimatverein/Bekanntenkreis, als Talent und Fähigkeiten zu haben. Und wo sind Leute mit überwiegend ärmlichen Hintergrund (also gehäuft Ostdeutsche. Aber auch Migranten.) oder abweichender Freizeitinteressen (weniger spezifisch für Ostdeutsche - aber z.B. für andere Geschlechteridentitäten) in der Regel nicht?
Eben.



> Es hilft, wenn man in die Fussstapfen der Eltern tritt, weil man schon als Kind mit den Themen konfrontiert wurde. Das sehen wir überall, im Sport, der Kunst, der Medizin oder der Politik. Spezielles Wissen wird weitergeben, was andere sich eben nicht selber aneignen können.



Wissen wird da so gut wie keins weitergegeben. Schlicht deswegen weil weder Sport noch Politik noch diverse Hochtechnologiebranchen so etwas wie traditiertes Wissen haben und während es das in der Medizin sehr wohl gibt, ist es so komplex, dass es in der Kindheit fast gar nicht vermittelt werden kann. Wenn ich an mein Studium zurückdenke, dann hatten Personen mit einschlägigem Hintergrund vielleicht einen Wissensvorsprung von einem Jahr, eher einem halben oder weniger. Da wiegen selbst die (allerdings oft korrelierenden) finanziellen Aspekte während der Ausbildung schwerer - Akademikerkinder müssen unterdurchschnittlich selten nebenbei noch ihren Lebensunterhalt erarbeiten. Was aber weitergegeben wird und sehr, sehr stark beim "in Fußstapfentreten" hilft: Kontakte. "Kannst du meinem Sohn nicht mal ein (bezahltes) Praktikum vermitteln?" "Bei uns wird demnächst eine neue Stelle X frei, hat dein jüngster da nicht gerade seinen Abschluss gemacht?" etc.

******* halt, wenn der eigene Vater VEB-Schichtleiter war. Denn sowas kann man sich wirklich nicht aneignen - aber mit "Wissen" oder gar Qualität der Arbeit hat das nichts zu tun.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Nicht jeder taugt zum Unternehmer, zur bedingungslosen Selbstverantwortung, zum Aufstehen nach Rückschlägen und zum konsequenten Steuern auf ein Ziel.



Wir reden hier immer noch von "Elite-Führungskräften", oder? Also den Leuten, die milliardenschwere Fehlentscheidungen verbocken und sich deren "Selbstverantwortung" dann in Millionen-Abfindungen besteht?
Was du beschreibst, klingt dagegen eher nach "Unternehmer". Von denen gibts im Osten gefühlt sogar mehr - ohne Kontakte, ohne Investitionskapital von Daddy und in einem verarmten Heimatmarkt aber eben halt nur Kleinunternehmer. 



> Es ist doch genau diese Denkweise. Wenn Du etwas willst, dann mach es und erwarte nicht das andere etwas für Dich machen. Das passiert nicht. Du musst selber kämpfen, der eine mehr, der andere weniger, weil es ihm in die Wiege gelegt wird.



Was glaubst du eigentlich, wie die Schattenwirtschaft in der DDR funktioniert hat? 




> Jaaaa, schlag mich, kratz mich, gib mir Tiernamen.



"Waldohreule"


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Deutschland, schlechte Aufstiegschancen für Ostdeutsche*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ....Denn sowas kann man sich wirklich nicht aneignen - aber mit "Wissen" oder gar Qualität der Arbeit hat das nichts zu tun...


Darum nannte ich es _"mit Themen konfrontiert" _zu werden. Ich habe nicht geschrieben, Fachwissen zu bekommen. Es geht um das Verständis, wie man wo hin kommt, um Methodik, um Kontakte, Auftreten, um alles drum herum, aber auch, um Fachwissen, was weitergeben wird. Das ist aber, wie Du selber sagst, relativ unbedeutend, weil es  je nach Fachbereich nur ein kleiner zeitlicher Vorteil.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ....früher nannte man es "Schleimen", heute heißt es "Networking", das Prinzip ist aber das gleiche: ...


Das sind grundverschiedene Dinge. "Schleimen" ist Unterwürfigkeit", plakativ das Tragen der Aktentasche,  Networking ist am Besten mit Kontaktpflege zu beschreiben und etwas ganz anderes, etwas auf gleicher Ebene, im intellektuellen Austausch oder auch im Sportverein, Golfclub, etc."Schleimer" erkennt jeder und niemand mag sie wirklich, es ist eher Karrierehemmend, gepflegter gegenseitiger Austausch ist etwas ganz anderes. Es kostet aber Zeit und Arbeit, vorhandene Kontakte zu halten und die wichtigen zu erkennen. Einen mentor bekommt man nicht, weil man schleimt, sondern weil man etwas zu bieten hat, was auch dem mentor hilft. Es ist ein Geben und Nehmen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ....Waldohreule...


----------



## Poulton (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Deutschland, schlechte Aufstiegschancen für Ostdeutsche*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Jetzt würde mich der Anteil Westdeutscher Arbeiterkinder an den Eliten interessieren.


Das Thema hatte man vor kurzem erst kurz gehabt und war auch sonst hin und wieder mal sehr kurz Thema. Siehe z.B. (schamloser Eigenquote):


Spoiler






> Bzgl. Führungsposition/"Elite": Der Stallgeruch spielt da auch mit rein: Elitenforscher: "Vor allem zahlt der richtige Stallgeruch" | ZEIT Campus
> Nicht nur das man sich im Westen halt bestens kennt, sondern man kommt häufig auch schon aus entsprechendem Haus. Dahingegen wurde in der DDR, so sehr es ansonsten ein Unrechtsstaat war, zum ersten mal und auch einmalig in der deutschen Geschichte geschafft, Kinder aus bis dahin teils massiv benachteiligten Schichten*, einen hohen bis höheren Bildungsabschluss zu ermöglichen und, wobei dann teilweise wieder die Mitgliedschaft in der Partei wichtig war, auch entsprechende Posten und Ämter zu begleiten.
> 
> *= Wobei das teils auch auf Kosten der bis dahin Privilegierten ging. Sprich das deren Kindern der Zugang zu den knappen Studienplätzen verwehrt wurde.



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...iegschancen-fuer-ostdeutsche.html#post9364470



> Nightslaver schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Nur die Öffentlichkeit, die interessiert sich halt nicht sonderlich dafür, nun gut, ist halt auch nicht das Bamf und Flüchtlinge und passt daher nicht so gut in die üblichen Stammtischaufreger.
> ...



Das ist ja wohl der Gipfel: Hamburg, G20 und die Krawalle



> Kaaruzo schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Habe es bisher 2 Mal gemacht. Sehe das Problem nicht
> ...


Das ist ja wohl der Gipfel: Hamburg, G20 und die Krawalle



sowie:
Sozialer Aufstieg: Elite kann man nicht lernen - WELT
Soziale Herkunft: Mehr Luft für den Aufstieg | ZEIT Campus
Exzellente Oberschicht: Die Ultra-Elite stammt aus bestem Hause - Seite 0 - Wissen - Tagesspiegel
https://www.welt.de/wirtschaft/karr...osse-Irrglaube-vom-Aufstieg-in-die-Elite.html

und wenn auch schonmal gebracht:
Soziale Strukturen in der DDR und in Ostdeutschland | bpb
Gegenblende | Bildung und soziale Ungleichheit im Ost-West-Vergleich


----------



## HenneHuhn (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Deutschland, schlechte Aufstiegschancen für Ostdeutsche*



shadie schrieb:


> So ist das und auf Dialekt geben die meisten auch nen ****.
> Mich hat ja auch ein Hamburger Unternehmen genommen obwohl ich aus dem südlichsten Hessen komme



Es gibt eben Dialekte, die unterschiedlich wahrgenommen werden und eine Person in einem anderen Licht erscheinen lassen. Selbst wann das nur unter- bzw. halb bewusst geschieht. Die Forschung hat schon tausende Male erwiesen, dass beispielsweise große und/oder nach landläufiger Meinung gutaussehende Menschen im Schnitt für kompetenter gehalten werden. So kann das mit Dialekten sicher auch sein. Jemand der im breitesten Dialekt spricht, wird unter Umständen auch anders bewertet, als jemand der perfekte Hochsprache spricht. Dazu kommt, dass gewissen Dialekten auch soziale Stigmata anhängen, die auch gerne noch reproduziert werden. Bescheuerte Gags über breit sächselnde Trottel etc.

Außerdem und ganz grundsätzlich: "Ich kenn da aber wen, der ist soundso und hat es trotzdem geschafft!" hatte noch nie statistische Aussagekraft.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Deutschland, schlechte Aufstiegschancen für Ostdeutsche*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das sind grundverschiedene Dinge. "Schleimen" ist Unterwürfigkeit", plakativ das Tragen der Aktentasche,  Networking ist am Besten mit Kontaktpflege zu beschreiben und etwas ganz anderes, etwas auf gleicher Ebene, im intellektuellen Austausch oder auch im Sportverein, Golfclub, etc."Schleimer" erkennt jeder und niemand mag sie wirklich, es ist eher Karrierehemmend, gepflegter gegenseitiger Austausch ist etwas ganz anderes. Es kostet aber Zeit und Arbeit, vorhandene Kontakte zu halten und die wichtigen zu erkennen. Einen mentor bekommt man nicht, weil man schleimt, sondern weil man etwas zu bieten hat, was auch dem mentor hilft. Es ist ein Geben und Nehmen.



Sich bei jemandem aus Karrieregründen persönlich anbiedernd, obwohl eigentlich kein privater Bezug besteht, ist für mich Schleimen - aber du kannst es gerne anders nennen. Fest steht, dass die Vergabe von Posten via Vetternwirtschaft und Sympathie der Mehrheit der Bevölkerung von vorneherein keine Chance lässt.


----------

